# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  из-за чего люди режут руки?

## Kate

может бывало у вас такое.. под определенное настроение (депрессивное чаще всего), музыку..начинаете резать руки.. практически в фарш... да хоть по венам.. но не для того чтобы умереть....
 я знаю же что не одна такая.. 
из-за чего вы так делаете? зачем?
лично я просто для того, чтобы душевную боль перебить физической, становится на мгновение легче, но потом все равно все ухудшается..
шрамы.. остаются.. а руки резать не перестаю...  :Frown:

----------


## Агата

конечно не одна.
из за боли? да.
из за психов еще тоже. 
много изза чего.
я себе на руках нарезала кресты, слово "мразь".. ну, это так.. чтобы помнить.

----------


## Kate

> конечно не одна.
> из за боли? да.
> из за психов еще тоже. 
> много изза чего.
> я себе на руках нарезала кресты, слово "мразь".. ну, это так.. чтобы помнить.


 а не хотелось избавиться от шрамов? я вот хочу.. только как?... не проходят они..
а люди некоторые... косятся.. начинают стебать... я могу игнорить...
но в душе...больно  :Frown:

----------


## Агата

мне - нет. я их резала, чтобы помнить. ну, а те что не для этого... хм, тоже нет. 
а люди ... ну и пусть косятся. брось им вызов таким же косым взглядом. стебать???? а ты им дай нож, пусть поробуют порезать себе палец, хоть чуть-чуть....посмотрим, кто посмеется последним.
блин, зачем же ты режешбь, если не готова к последствиям???

----------


## tventin2

Была тема об этом уже. self-injury это называется. Мне все-таки легче становится.

----------


## MATARIEL

помогает успокоится и привести голову в порядок... пытался даже рисовать своей кровью..))) правда ничего из этого не вышло...

----------


## tventin2

))) слишком быстро сворачивается.

----------


## Вейяр

у меня практически в порядке вещей практика самоувечья,когда очень плохо. а переживаний хоть отбавляй, стоит только надовить и я готов уйти на тот свет.

----------


## Kate

режу... да.. хочу.. нравится...легче. да да да!
а скоро уже рука превратится в сплошной шрам...

----------


## scum

> а может вам подмышками резать, чтоб никто не видел=)


 совет дельный - у меня все порезы на плечах, так что любая футболка скрывает...
а люди  - пусть думают, что хотят....

----------


## Kate

очень смешно. ни к какой суб-культуре я не принадлежу.

у тебя стереотипы такие сложились, что руки резать - это эмо, допустим... 

если человеку реально хренова и если ему нравится резать руки и от этого ему легче, так пусть делает, он же не режет их на виду у всех, он не делает это для кого-нибудь. делает для себя.

----------


## Black Swan

гениальное предложение. я про подмышки. 
но вот незадача... ни к одной из выше перечисленных "грязных" культур я не принадлежу в силу различных причин.
однако совсем непрочь на досуге вязальными спицами и прочими колюще-режущими предметами издевацца над своими частями тела, ага.  :Wink: 
наверное, поэтому я ещё окончательно не поехала умом.
пс. никого пинать не хотела. каждое мнение имеет право на существование.

----------


## Black Swan

про таблетки. могу согласиться лишь отчасти. чаще всего они усугубляют ситуацию. в моём случае вышло именно так.
не хочу сказать, что нанесение себе повреждений - это панацея, но кому-то помогает. не вижу ничего предосудительного в том, чтобы человек себе помогал. даже так. но опять же - не надо превращать это в цирк типа *ах, у меня 10 порезиков в ряд*
наутилус вспомнился.. "я брал острую бритву и правил себя.
я укрылся в подвале я резал.."

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

не обязательно человек, режущий руки относится либо к каким-то субкультурам, либо слаб. просто руки - весьма трудно скрыть и чаще всего если хотят создать себе пару-тройку шрамов - изувечивают именно их.
в принципе резать себя люди могут и чтобы в какой-то степени к реальности вернуться (отрезвляющее действие), либо им просто это нравится (не обязательно в состоянии депрессии, порой даже наоборот)(не путать с мазохизмом).

----------


## MATARIEL

а может таким образом, человек режущий себя, доказывает свое превосходство над своим телом... вид крови и пореза на своем теле приносит удовлетворение от преобладания над чем то... в данном случае над телом...

----------


## Агата

2 Будда:
гыгыгы, подмышки??? =))) ты шо! там же потоотделение и раны будут оч болезненно заживать=))))
Black Swan очень классные слова привел (-а) Наутилуса... блин, у меня лично руки изрезаны.. ну скажем так весьма заметно, но я делала это для себя, я не выставляю на показ, но и не скрываю усиленно. мои шрамы - моя память о боли, о.. черт возьми, да о многом, о чем я НЕ ДОЛЖНА забывать.  а что об этом думают другие люди - плевать. Будда, а ты сам пробовал себя резать, либо прижигать кожу? человек в нормальном состоянии вряд ли станет такое делать... (ну,если бы ты пробовал, то ты бы просто знал, что это за такое состояние) Человек борется сам с собой, пытается излить свою боль... (ну так было у меня). а эмо... ну да, это быть может возраст, быть может еще что... но мы то тут говорим не об эмо, а о суицидниках, режущих руки!!! это ведь большая разница.

----------


## Агата

а вообще, сегодня купила мазь противорубцовую. у мну просто келоидный рубец, а он , как говорят, вообще не сходит (но у меня был тако й в детстве. за 10 лет он полностью сошел=))). так вот решила не ждать 10 лет и помочь ему сойти=))
если кому интересно могу написать названия мазей или еще чего от рубцов=))

----------


## Only_humaN

доказываю сам себе, что это лишь моя жизнь...

----------


## Scream

режут потому что далоёбы припихженные.

----------


## Kate

а я венозную кровь свою увидела ночью.. получилось... тёмная такая...чёрная почти...

----------


## Azazello

не знаю, просто когда оч. плохо становится тоже режу руки...
вот сегодня ночью +3 новых раны поставил...
хотя и шрамов то уже достаточно было...
почему? не знаю... просто плохо...

----------


## Kate

и мне.....больно...  :Frown:

----------


## Вейяр

> кромсать себя каждый день, а потом ходить по улице, прятать руки, удивляться, что люди смотрят косо и приходя домой, опять кромсать под готичную музыку или эмовскую...ну и хренота.
> 
> посмотрите на себя, какими вы становитесь, точнее, во что превращает вас эта грязная культура, в которой вы сечас. счас запинают) 
> 
> ну так из-за чего же руки ваши такие "красивые"? из-за возраста. я думаю это увлечение пройдёт, если вас не раздавит эта ваша "культура".
> 
> а может вам подмышками резать, чтоб никто не видел=)


 чет для будды вы слишком убого судите и не исходите из своего опыта, у вас его нет,касательно тех вещей,о которых не лестно отозвались. субкультуры,которые затронуты основаны на определенной музыке,не связанной ни каким боком с разрушительным поведением. не знаю уж,кто такие слухи в сми пустил,наверное само же оно.наверное потому,что на говняной музыке преподносимой на говняном блюде проще заработать,а таким способом вызвать отторжение у быдло-общества, к чему-то движущемуся вперед.

----------


## Kate

я не знала куда написать поэтому написала сюда..
мне не нужно чтобы вы называли меня дурой или чем-нибудь подобным.. у меня проблема..
резала руку.. рана глубокая но небольшая по длине, так вот..она загноилась внутри, посоветуйте пожалуйста что мне делать!! к врачу наотрез отказываюсь идти, ибо посмотрит на мою руку и загребёт меня в психиатричку.. по-другому никак...
помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## implosion

сходи к терапевту, если даст направление после к психотерапевту то неиди к нему!
если боишьс иди в платную больницу, а то блин ампутацию получишь.

----------


## Kate

> найди мазь "вишневского" ..хз есть ли такая мазь ещё. но она гной хорошо высасывает. прямо в рану суй её и заматывай. меняй после каждой ночи.
> 
> лучше не тянуть с раной, а то можно лишиться руки. или будет некрасивая рана.


 

блиин! мазь вишневского! точно.. а мне её как-то в ухо закладывали.. надо попробовать будет!!! спасибо огромное за совет!!! ^^

----------


## Angel of mercy

лучше к врачу притом немедленно!! если что дай взятку, , не советую самолечением заниматься, если рана глубокая и серезное гниение то мазь может и не помогти, не тяни и не бойся, себе дороже будет.сколько по глубине, какого цвета края раны, температура была?

----------


## Kate

> лучше к врачу притом немедленно!! если что дай взятку, , не советую самолечением заниматься, если рана глубокая и серезное гниение то мазь может и не помогти, не тяни и не бойся, себе дороже будет.сколько по глубине, какого цвета края раны, температура была?


 спасибо большое за заботу... даже сердце дрогнуло..
у меня всё уже затягивается по-немногу, и сейчас тёмно бордового цвета ранка, шрамы то есть... но уже не болит..
ещё раз спасибо... :'(

----------


## tventin2

а я вот думала, что нe возможно порезться станком винус. очень даже.

----------


## Stas

выглядит бедово, но это как жертвоприношение. если поделишся кровью, то всё на какое-то время будет путём. когда становится плохо, то нужна ещё кровь.
не знаю, не могу от этой мысли отделаться, без этого чувствую себя неуверенно...

----------


## serega

зимой когда была ужаснейшая депресия..очень часто резал руки...помогало немного...в марте поехал в военкомат...посмотрел на руки отправил в дурку на неделю...глупо это...прошло ведь уже прилично времени...меня даже отпустило немного..к весне...а тут этот военкомат...хотя тогда...я мизинцем держался за край скалы над пропостью...низнаю что и удержало...хотя теперь всё также...но я пытаюсь не сорватся...

----------


## MATARIEL

*serega*, держись и борись...! главное никогда не сдавайся.. меня сейчас тоже терзаюст по военкомату... чуть не встал у них на учете...)) вроде обошлось...

----------


## Black Angel

было один раз мне так хреново, что взяла я нож для бумаги и изрезала себе руку, ппц как. при чем было совсем все равно останутся ли шрамы или попаду я по венам, просто в тот момент было на все плевать. к счастью, а может быть наоборот до вен я не добралась, просто порезала кожу, но довольно-таки хорошо, при чем боли я в тот момент совсем не чувствовала, душевная боль была настолько сильной, что физическая совсем была не заметна. но все это меня заметно успокоило, хоть потом и пришлось неделю ходить с повязкой и мазать порезы мазью вишневского.
вот думаю может боксерскую грушу купить, что бы срывать свое эмоции не на себе, а на ней)

----------


## WICKED

> было один раз мне так хреново, что взяла я нож для бумаги и изрезала себе руку, ппц как. при чем было совсем все равно останутся ли шрамы или попаду я по венам, просто в тот момент было на все плевать. к счастью, а может быть наоборот до вен я не добралась, просто порезала кожу, но довольно-таки хорошо, при чем боли я в тот момент совсем не чувствовала, душевная боль была настолько сильной, что физическая совсем была не заметна. но все это меня заметно успокоило, хоть потом и пришлось неделю ходить с повязкой и мазать порезы мазью вишневского.
> вот думаю может боксерскую грушу купить, что бы срывать свое эмоции не на себе, а на ней)


 хе  :Smile:  у меня дом есть груша

----------


## Black Angel

> хе  у меня дом есть груша


 и как, помогает справляться с эмоциями?

----------


## WICKED

> и как, помогает справляться с эмоциями?


 как то у меня этих эмоций нету

----------


## MATARIEL

> и как, помогает справляться с эмоциями?


 По идее должна помогать, потому что идет выплеск отрицательной энергии... так что давай покупай себе грушу..))

----------


## Black Angel

> по идее должна помогать, потому что идет выплеск отрицательной энергии... так что давай покупай себе грушу..))


 у нас груша в спортзале висела, кто-то говорил что она тонну весит...а вот и новый способ намоубийства, скинуть на себя грушу! но это уже не в эту тему...

----------


## WICKED

> у нас груша в спортзале висела, кто-то говорил что она тонну весит...а вот и новый способ намоубийства, скинуть на себя грушу! но это уже не в эту тему...


 это полнейшее враньё...таких груш не бывает и такое вообще не реально

----------


## Black Angel

> это полнейшее враньё...таких груш не бывает и такое вообще не реально


 а жаль...такой способ пропал!

----------


## MATARIEL

> а жаль...такой способ пропал!


 Даже не думай о способах..! тебе еще надо свои мечты воплотить...)

----------


## Агата

> было один раз мне так хреново, что взяла я нож для бумаги и изрезала себе руку, ппц как. при чем было совсем все равно останутся ли шрамы или попаду я по венам, просто в тот момент было на все плевать. к счастью, а может быть наоборот до вен я не добралась, просто порезала кожу, но довольно-таки хорошо, при чем боли я в тот момент совсем не чувствовала, душевная боль была настолько сильной, что физическая совсем была не заметна. но все это меня заметно успокоило, хоть потом и пришлось неделю ходить с повязкой и мазать порезы мазью вишневского.
> вот думаю может боксерскую грушу купить, что бы срывать свое эмоции не на себе, а на ней)


 я тоже всегда канцелярским ножом резала, так что представляю. что у тебя на руках=)) у тя порезы красные или белые?
а я никогда всякими там мазями не мазала... (в тот период когда резала). тока вот сейчас месяц назад чето попробовала, потом перестала, не знаю, почему.

кстати. груша - хорошая идея=)) , а то я уже задолбалась стены .да столы долбить=) (руки то уже не режу, а инергию выплескивать надо=))

----------


## MATARIEL

а я столовым.. иногда он был тупой и приходилось чуть ли не пилить...

----------


## Black Angel

> даже не думай о способах..! тебе еще надо свои мечты воплотить...)


 мои мечты?! посвяти меня в них, а то я как то не в теме...последняя мечта, что у меня была-накопить 5 штук себе на передоз



> у тя порезы красные или белые?


 темные шрамы только остались(((



> а я столовым.. иногда он был тупой и приходилось чуть ли не пилить...


 ну и как были успехи с перепиливанием?

----------


## MATARIEL

> мои мечты?! посвяти меня в них, а то я как то не в теме...последняя мечта, что у меня была-накопить 5 штук себе на передоз


 Твои мечты вскоре появятся... человеку свойственно их менять, ты сейчас думаешь что их нет... а подумай о том будущем, будущем в котором есть мечты и стремления, а они появятся... уж поверь мне...



> ну и как были успехи с перепиливанием?


 Никак...ужасно больно и никакого толпку... надо было наточить заранее...

----------


## touch of rain...

у меня тоже периодически случаются такие срывы. правда последнее время как-то себя сдерживаю. последний раз исполосовала левую руку капитально и за мной стали наблюдать. не поверили, что "кошка поцарапала". так же ноги резала и живот, но всегда находила отговорки типа "обои шпателем отдирала и он соскачил на живот". а делаю это потому что когда понимаешь, что душевная боль невыносима и успокоиться никак не сможешь самостоятельно, но что-то сделать надо, то я режу пока не почувствую боль и кровь. это меня хоть как то тормозит. я кому-то один раз пыталась объяснить, но меня не поняли, так что терь я молчу по этому поводу. мой психотерапевт высказала предположение, что таким образом я пытаюсь физическим способом уничтожить душевную боль. думаю отчасти она права.

----------


## Тигрёнок

резать руки резать ноги.... не а что тут скажеш нравится и все))) а когда мне кричат что эмо отвечаю да эмо а не заткнешся порежу те вены на твоей целюитной заднице))))) я режу ручки и всякие разные части тела потому что боль нравиться на неё можно отвлечься думаешь о ней постоянно когда она пульсирующей точкой жжет тело а кровь этож ваще произведение искуства... на самом деле бред эмарить любого кто порежет руки историю учить нужно. люди раньше использовали боль от плоти в ещё более крайних вариантах например для связи с богом проблема то не в поступках а в отношении к ним. у меня вот например в школе есть училка которая меня прекрасно понимает :Wink:

----------


## MATARIEL

> у меня вот например в школе есть училка которая меня прекрасно понимает


 Вот с этим тебе действительно повезло... обычно тех, кто режет руки сразу в психушку...

----------


## Тигрёнок

а по моему в психушку нужно отправлять совсем других человечек понимаете себе тихо мирно решил надо оно ему или нет и кого ипёт чужое горе а вот когда ты решаешь за других!!! тоесть как нормальный хомосапиенс развязываешь войны вендеты крестовые походы прогресс пересступая через других и решая кому жить а кому нет это считается нормальным к этому все привыкли возможно я не права но моя политика такого что судить нужно то стадо что что грызет глотки окружающим а не в себе пытается разобраться.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

надо резать себя так, чтобы потом не схлопотать проблему психотерапевтического характера у кого нибудь психотерапевта.
у меня шраму уже 4 месяца, а он побелел лишь по краям, в середине красный зараза. стал даже еще чуть шире, но это наверно потому что работа у меня физическая и руки напрягаются.

----------


## MeiLi

........

----------


## Lelarna

> у нас груша в спортзале висела, кто-то говорил что она тонну весит...а вот и новый способ намоубийства, скинуть на себя грушу! но это уже не в эту тему...


 Хех, что-то подумалось "Швырни в себя танк", "Урони на себя слона"...столько способов)))) 

А по теме...почитала я, вспомнила. Вспомнила как так же плохо было, как тоже руки резала. И ощущение, когда тебя трясет от душевной боли, когда она затмила все остальные мысли...И какая паника была, когда не было ничего острого под рукой, а как будто тебя сейчас разорвет, если не начнешь резать! И как все переворачивалось в голове, когда делала первый порез...такое облегчение, и в то же время ступор, потому что не чувствовала боли, но понимала, что происходит что-то жутковатое. Да столько всего связано с этими порезами! И я бы не скоро остановилась, если бы меня в свое время не встряхнули и не поставили под жесткий контроль. И после этого, даже когда и хочется изрезать руки, останавливают последствия и довольно быстро находятся альтернативные методы выброса негатива. А еще меня неэстетичность останавливала. Те следы прошлого, которые остались на руках, очень дороги мне, и как-то не хочется на прошлое наслаивать настоящее. Хотя это глупо звучит, ибо когда боль невыносима, то ни о какой красоте не думаешь. Но видимо, не было больше такого сильного эмоционального спада.

----------


## Агата

что-то последние несколько недель мне вообще оч сильно хочется резать. причем не всегда тогда, когда истерика или эмоции разрывают. это уже меня не радует. одно дело, когда мне было... ммм, лет 14-16 и я резала в каких-то припадках. и другое дело, когда мне этого хочется в спокойном состоянии. а еще - наполненная до краев горячей водой ванна оч суицидальненько выглядит  :Smile:  так и охота полосонуть 8-)

----------


## Freezer2007

люди режут руки потому что ноги резать - не удобно, как в принципе и шею и голову(порезі во время бритья не в щёт), резать тело инстинкт самосохранения не позволяет, воть и остаются руки :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Агата

> резать тело инстинкт самосохранения не позволяет, воть и остаются руки


 хм... последнее время думаю о порезах на животе, к примеру. и от людей можно скрыть, и получу то, что хочу, от этого процесса 

[ппц, читаю, что пишу, и все больше убеждаюсь, что крыша едет неспеша  :Smile:  осень, блин...]

----------


## Freezer2007

не, я от этого отказался, шрамы вывели, один правд оставил - на память(но он на другой стороне руки)

----------


## Агата

Freezer2007, как выводил?  :Smile: 

на другой стороне, в смысле на внутренней?

----------


## Lelarna

Ох, Агата, а сколько ты уже самополосованием-то занимаешься? А то как я смотрю, ты одна из немногих, кого не останавливают шрамы, кто остался верен этому.
Хотя, может быть мне так кажется...или здесь просто не обсуждали другие методы самобичевания. Я, например, все мечтаю подвеситься на крюках...И эксперименты в BDSM доставляют удовольствие.  
Вот интересно, для вас различные способы причинения себе боли взаимнозаменяющиеся или порезы рук - принципиально отличающийся метод?

----------


## U.F.O.

нехрен руки резать - режте *опы! (: и психологи не докапаюца (:

----------


## Firo

:EEK!:  они режут зачем? Да, что бы нервы успокоить, типо легче станет, мне кажется от этого легче не станет..Если и в правду резать то вдоль, а не тыкать ножом , что бы немножко кровь пустить  :Mad: !!!!

----------


## •GuseLLo•

выпустить пар...кому то это даже в кайф,резать себя -_- 
Firo не надо даже слегка кровь пускать... =_______=

----------


## U.F.O.

да зачем? отрезайте сразу голову та... (:

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Люди любят боль, однако. Это такой побочный эффект развитости вида гомосапиенс.

----------


## buster777

Людям легче переносить душевную боль. После нанесения себе порезов в организм выделяются вещества успокающего характера.

----------


## NoE.K.

модно так

----------


## matfey68

согласен с Mr.Nullus и buster777 мы так успокаиваемся

----------


## volnapozitiva

Шрамы от порезов клеймо суицидника на всю жизнь, к тому же этим не убьешся, так что это делается либо в состоянии крайнего отчаяния, либо для показухи.

----------


## Римма

Ага 
бывало такое
оченьочень неглубоко бритвой по коже, легко так - несколько раз
давно очень
лет в 18-19
когда был стресс
чтобы "душевную боль" перевести в физическую
чтобы ассоциировать свои "моральные раны" с физическими
видеть, как идет кровь
видеть, как они заживают
видеть, что потом все хорошо)))

так что мне это понятно
но во многом это пройденный этап

----------


## настёнок

у мня такое было ток однажды...из-за чего точн не помню...вродь с претками сильно посорилась...или из-за того.чт окружающие не понимают

----------


## NaYda

когда я услышал, что люди заглушают душевную боль физической, то мне показалось это глупостью... но почитав вас сдесь понял, что во времена жестокой безнадёги мне больше всего охото подраться, причём не столько навалчть кому-нибудь, сколько одгрести самому... шайка гопов о да! причем с каждой новой дракой инстинкт самосохраненичя уменьшается а "жажда крови" увеличивается. з.ы. может по этому люди и деруться?

----------


## [email protected]

> а вообще, сегодня купила мазь противорубцовую. у мну просто келоидный рубец, а он , как говорят, вообще не сходит (но у меня был тако й в детстве. за 10 лет он полностью сошел=))). так вот решила не ждать 10 лет и помочь ему сойти=))
> если кому интересно могу написать названия мазей или еще чего от рубцов=))


 Не сойдет, ты не учитываешь что эти 10 лет прошли в тот период когда организм еще растет и регенерация тканей в разы сильнее.

----------


## [email protected]

> когда я услышал, что люди заглушают душевную боль физической, то мне показалось это глупостью... но почитав вас сдесь понял, что во времена жестокой безнадёги мне больше всего охото подраться, причём не столько навалчть кому-нибудь, сколько одгрести самому... шайка гопов о да! причем с каждой новой дракой инстинкт самосохраненичя уменьшается а "жажда крови" увеличивается. з.ы. может по этому люди и деруться?


 Смотри только во вкус не войди, а то станешь ничем не лучше чем эти же самые гопы, а то и хуже, тех то хоть по внешнему виду и выражению лица можно издалека определить и приготовиться отпор дать.

----------


## AGONY

Было дело...и не только руки, но и другие части тела. Шрамы до сих пор, но особо никто из окружающих не обращает внимания на них. 
Физическая боль вместо таблетки...

----------


## Агата

> Не сойдет, ты не учитываешь что эти 10 лет прошли в тот период когда организм еще растет и регенерация тканей в разы сильнее.


 да не, это ж понятно, так что я помню про это... но если мазать всякой хренью, регулярно, ну и все делать в таком духе, то даже по истечению месяца уже видно, что они рассасываются. ну, по крайней мере у мя так было) то, что полностью сойдут - это , конечно, маловероятно, хотя хз... я через месяц-полтора на все это забила)
щас как-то вообще все равно уже, сойдут они или нет...

----------


## kuklawoodoo

Бывает... Раньше резала бедро. одно и то же место, когда порез заживал, если снова все херово становилось,  поверх шрама. Там теперь длинный шрам, разной ширины. Сейчас руки. В доме всегда есть упаковка лезвий, хотя в бритву они не вставляются, там кассеты. Действительно успокаивает, минут через 10. Шрамы... как-то не думаю о них, кого они смущают, пусть просто не смотрят

----------


## [email protected]

> да не, это ж понятно, так что я помню про это... но если мазать всякой хренью, регулярно, ну и все делать в таком духе, то даже по истечению месяца уже видно, что они рассасываются. ну, по крайней мере у мя так было) то, что полностью сойдут - это , конечно, маловероятно, хотя хз... я через месяц-полтора на все это забила)
> щас как-то вообще все равно уже, сойдут они или нет...


 Ты не хочешь нравиться молодым людям? Шрамы то уж точно девичьи руки не украшают. Если физическая боль и помогает (а она помогает, на себе проверял) можно это делать на каком нибудь более закрытом месте чем запястья или скажем не резать мебя а иглой колоть, тоже очень больно кстати)).

----------


## Агата

> Ты не хочешь нравиться молодым людям? Шрамы то уж точно девичьи руки не украшают.


 если шрамы могут кого-то оттолкнуть, то я только рада) (правда, на практике как-то слабо они отталкивают) потому как мне действительно не очень хочется привлекать к себе внимание и уж тем более не хочется, чтобы люди приближались ко мне (я становилась им близка), ибо тяжеловато иметь в близких человека, который часто мечтает о смерти. вот  :Smile: 




> Если физическая боль и помогает (а она помогает, на себе проверял) можно это делать на каком нибудь более закрытом месте чем запястья или скажем не резать мебя а иглой колоть, тоже очень больно кстати)).


 да я руки-то последний раз году в 2007 резала))) потом где-то до осени этого года вообще с собой ниче не делала)) (иногда только стены била). ну, а сейчас иногда бывает стены бью или прижигаю/режу ладони - там следов не остается  :Smile:  
а на счет игл - спасибо за идею  :Wink:

----------


## Tori

Тоже режу себе руки, когда особо херова становится(  Вид крови завораживает и успокаивает немного. Вот только с порезами конечно беда. Особенно сейчас. Скоро лето. Хочется ходить в майках - но нельзя ведь блин. Придется наверно переходить на плечи и живот

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> . Придется наверно переходить на плечи и живот


  Может не стоит а? Одно дело руки.... А то совсем животрепещущая картинка нарисуется. Мало ли придется когда одеть топик. Или ЭКГ сделать. Медсестра в осадок выпадет.

----------


## Tori

> Может не стоит а? Одно дело руки


 Ну как по мне, то это вообще нездорово все. И я бы не только плечи и живот не хотел бы резать, но и руки тоже. А вот только блин что делать то раз дошел до этого? Я этим не злоупотребляю конечно. Использую только когда припечет особо сильно. Обычно под ночь, когда в голову в очередной раз нахлынет волна негативных мыслей и не заснешь ведь и никуда от них не денешься. Кстати я парень и топики не ношу( Не только девушки такой фигней страдают :Big Grin: )

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> Кстати я парень и топики не ношу


  Сорри...чота я попутал малость :Smile:

----------


## alex

мда...

----------


## Olga

ну понятно из-за чего.. чтобы заглушить душевную боль физической.. Седня тоже хреновое настроение было. Но я не хочу руки портить. Я такая эстетка чтоли)) Знаю, что от порезов могут шрамы остаться, а иглой протыкать - можно какой-нить нерв задеть.. поэтому лучше не надо этого делать. Я, если совсем плохо, воском на руки капаю (от свечки всмысле).. не особо больно, но отвлекает.. Плохо это все вообще((

----------


## Irene

Какая же должна быть душевная боль, чтобы люди так увечили себя!

----------


## Lurex_boy

Несколько дней назад порезал себе руку, трудно пережить было...чтобы помнить. 3 дня подряд занимался художеством. Раньше я не понимал тех людей которые с собой что то делают. Порезы неглубокие, но это лучшая разрядка которую я когда либо испытывал. Сейчас понял, что мне доставляет это удовольствие, не садисткое, просто помогает сосредоточиться на своих переживаниях О НЕЙ. Я не хочу покончить с собой, наоборот хочу перелить боль в физическую. Было так фигово, что хотелось сложить себя и убрать на полочку, до лучших времен...
*
Мне завтра идти к терапевту надо и ЭКГ делать (так что то и к рукам цепляют какие то датчики). Скажите пожалуйста, может ли терапевт принудить меня наблюдаться в психотерапевта (или ещё у кого то). Может ли мед работник еоторый делает ЭКГ настучать куда нибудь или сообщить в военкомат? Вообще какие проблемы с мед учреждениями можно ожидать, может какие отмазы есть пореальнее кота и шпателя.
Я в будущем хочу получать права и лицензию на оружие, мои художества могут повлиять на это?

----------


## Alies

Раньше тоже пару раз резала от сильной душевной боли,сейчас тоже не редко хочется,но как только до ходит до дела в мозгу сразу встает свекровь,которая своим допросами кого хочешь до "ручки" доведет и сразу передумываю.А если уж ахотелось сильной боли без видимых последствий можно посоветовать хлорид калия при введении в вену сильного раствора боль адская.только не вводите много(если на это сил хватит) а то может парализовать руку навсегда ,а коньки не откинете.Достается по рецепту в гос аптеке,(я достала и без,за красивые глаза).может прокатить вариант что врач назначил для лечения желудка,дозировку не более 1.5 грамм заказывайте иначе сразу просекут,что нифига вам не выписывали.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я не знаю, зачем. просто вот сегодня посуду мыла, с утра все из рук валилось. выходной у меня, а разбудили с работы, мозг вынести пытались и пригнать на работу, потому что я случайно электронный ключ от офиса  унесла с собой (этих карточек у них на офис  два десятка как минимум. нашли проблему, уроды паршивые). послала всех к черту и сказала,что если я выйду из дома, то только для похода в поликлинику за больничным. и хрен они меня вообще там две недели увидят еще. вместе с карточкой этой.
так о чем это я. ну вот все из рук валилось, кастрюлю  и сковородку чуть не уронила, макароны рассыпала, воду пролила. и вот мыла я посуду и возникло у меня желание себе  руки ножиком порезать. а раньше вроде бы таких желаний не было. как-то даже неприятно стало. следы же останутся. шрамы.
нет, я не резала себе руки ножиком. но мне реально страшно становится. у меня давно не было  желаний как-то навредить себе и покалечить. а тут рааз и проснулось...ножиком резаться. ну надо же. докатилась...

----------


## i4Tech

> а я не знаю, зачем. просто вот сегодня посуду мыла, с утра все из рук валилось. выходной у меня, а разбудили с работы, мозг вынести пытались и пригнать на работу, потому что я случайно электронный ключ от офиса  унесла с собой (этих карточек у них на офис  два десятка как минимум. нашли проблему, уроды паршивые). послала всех к черту и сказала,что если я выйду из дома, то только для похода в поликлинику за больничным. и хрен они меня вообще там две недели увидят еще. вместе с карточкой этой.
> так о чем это я. ну вот все из рук валилось, кастрюлю  и сковородку чуть не уронила, макароны рассыпала, воду пролила. и вот мыла я посуду и возникло у меня желание себе  руки ножиком порезать. а раньше вроде бы таких желаний не было. как-то даже неприятно стало. следы же останутся. шрамы.
> нет, я не резала себе руки ножиком. но мне реально страшно становится. у меня давно не было  желаний как-то навредить себе и покалечить. а тут рааз и проснулось...ножиком резаться. ну надо же. докатилась...


 Вот я до сих пор поверить не могу, что у тебя была социофобия. Всех посылаешь, кричишь на всех. :Big Grin:

----------


## огрызок тепла

она у меня и сейчас есть. но лучшая защита это нападение.
не воспринимай как руководство к действию, нужно еще научиться понимать, когда можно послать далеко и громко, а когда лучше промолчать, целее будешь

----------


## эмма

просто не хочу просыпаться !!!хочу умереть!!!( прости Господи)

----------


## Hoot

Люди режут руки от боли... внутренней боли... и это помогает... не на долго но помогает....

----------


## Виктория

Есть такое дело режу руки лезвием, в такие моменты боль практически не чувствую. 
Теперь приходиться носить все вещи с длинными руковами. Хоть знаю, что это неправильно, но остановиться не могу.

----------


## наивная дурочка

классная тема!!спасибо автору!!тоже режу честно говоря только что б перебить душевную боль физической..правда голова начинает кружиться,затылок свинцом наливается..темнеет в глазах,состояние на грани обморока-но мне нравится

----------


## KOSHARA

эээ, народ, у вас что, руки лишние или крови дофига, тогда давайте сходим лучше в банк крови и сдадим ее, там она хотя бы поможет кому нибудь! и вообще, то что ты себе порежишь руку тебе явно не спасет, да хоть ногу отреж, не хотя ногу это лишнее)) короче, не сходите с ума и кстати, шрамы абсолютно не украшают девушку!

----------


## Olga

> классная тема!!спасибо автору!!тоже режу честно говоря только что б перебить душевную боль физической..правда голова начинает кружиться,затылок свинцом наливается..темнеет в глазах,состояние на грани обморока-но мне нравится


 Судя по тому, как красочно и радостно ты это описываешь, тебе это доставляет удовольствие. А это уже мазохизм. Не знаю... Если правда мучают душевные боли (состояния тревоги, паники и проч.), то это плохой метод от них избавиться. Сходи лучше к доктору, тебе там лечение назначат, и душевные боли пройдут, тогда и уродовать себя перестанешь

----------


## КрошкаРу

Раньше, несколько лет назад, тоже резала себе руки. Тут играли роль два фактора, - бегство от психических переживаний и чисто физическое удовольствие от легкой боли на месте пореза. Ну и вид крови.. Красиво же.!
В какой то момент поняла, что если не остановлюсь, то буду счастливым обладателем целиком покрытых шрамами лап. Поэтому переключилась на менее травматичные способы. БДСМ, к примеру, приносит очень славную психологическую разрядку. Порка, бондажи там всякие и так далее. 
Разумеется, с эстетикой стекающей с рук крови не сравнится ничто, но теперь я стараюсь резать там, где шрамы не видно и где кожа лучше всего зарастает. Тыльные стороны ладоней очень удобны для этого. Но по прошествии уже трех или четырех лет, руки все еще покрыты шрамами разной глубины, и не думаю, что в течении жизни они куда-то денутся.С другой стороны, это помогло не сорваться, так что пускай.

----------


## Yuliya

я не знаю за чем режу руки,это продолжается уже 10 лет,обе руки сплошной шрам,когда становится на душе плохо беру лезвие и режу становится легче.Летом очень тяжело (при 30 градусной жаре приходится ходить с длинным рукавом). На осуждение со стороны плевать не нравится пусть не смотрят)

----------


## Шах

На руке порядка 20-30 шрамов, щяс пообещал больше не безобразничать а то реально как на психа смотрят, никто не понимает) Появлялись по разным причинам и для себя когда хреново совсем и для других чтоб показать что хреново совсем и для того чтоб не прирезать других) Вобщем я понял что можно руки не резать а просто проткнуть палец иголкой(шипом растения какого нибудь) не нужно глубоко, просто становится спакойнее. А да еще имя на ноге написано  :Smile: 
Хотя это реально нездорово, но парой нет другого выхода, это аутоагрессия а зачастую обьект к которому должна была быть применена агрессия, слишком дорог чтоб его калечить, а калечить левых людей не позваляют убеждения, хотя можно просто погулять найти какойто конфликт и уже покалечить тех кто этого заслужил  :Smile: 

Да и еще, один раз встречал девушку с подобными замашками, это страшно выглядит мы от нее тогда все ножи попрятали так что потом долго искал)

----------


## Unity

Я тоже уже очень давно (года, наверное, 3) режу руки, вернее царапаю иглой от капельницы, – острая кромка, словно лезвие + гарантированно неглубокие «безопасные» раны. Случается это в припадках острой ненависти к самой себе и этому «совершенному и справедливому» миру вокруг, – и, знаете, «помогает». Гнев снимает как рукой, – стоит только увидеть ручейки крови, становиться даже своего рода «приятно». Наверное, это также своеобразная репетиция, – представляешь себе, что это конец – ведь беря в руки какой-либо колюще-режущий инструмент не знаешь наверняка, когда остановишься и чем всё это закончиться. Порой, заигравшись, наношу себе десятки перекрестных порезов, – от запястья до локтя. Крови много, но совершено не больно, – в ярости не чувствуешь ничего, боль приходит потом. 
P.S. Сто пудов, – затем летом проблемы – не можешь надеть ничего открытого, не можешь на пляж сходить по-человечески + приходиться постоянно опасаться родных…  :EEK!:

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Так бы и чирканула чтобы только отрубиться навсегда.жаль что толку от этого нет.а красиво бы было..лужа крови,синие губы..

----------


## хочу_ уйти

Я дак уже 4  года режу руки сначало просто стекломи там от бутыки вот щас лезвием.Это и в прям успокаевает сначало просто порезала и все могла год не резать а щас как в привычку вошло и каждую неделю так и хочется порезоть.Шрамы кстате повсей руке

----------


## Selbstmord

*pulsewave*, то же самое... Себя я еще не резал...хотелось бы безболезненной смерти...просто выключиться или исчезнуть.

----------


## хочу_ уйти

безболезнниная смерть есть задушить себя ну или что то в том вроде

----------


## Selbstmord

Нет, мне кажется это больно будет...

----------


## хочу_ уйти

Впадение в литергический сон.

----------


## хочу_ уйти

А чё страшного такого в боли,если хочеш умереть,то можно и помучится.Темболее есть такие варианты самоубийства,в каторых боль и почти нечувствуется.Например:прыжок с крыши или застрелиться из пистолета себе в голову,и.тд.

----------


## Selbstmord

Не знаю...мне страшно  :Frown:

----------


## Танюха

я себе вены не резала, немного боли боюсь, но в мыслях уже есть перерезать вены, только уйду ли я или меня опять откачают. хочется безболезненой смерти, только понимаешь, что такой нет.

----------


## Baalberith

Ну блин вокруг столько способов убить себя, а большинство людей предпочитают резать вены, у себя в квартире особенно если с родствениками живут. Это знаете выглядит примерно так "Я хочу умереть и поэтому в ванне порежу себе вены, и как бе начну умирать будут крики много крови. И тут такие прибежит моя родня и откачает меня, обнимет прочтёт лекцию что так нельзя. Сводят к психологу. Я не умру но и внеманием не буду обделён"

----------


## Танюха

Baalberith, ты не совсем прав. люди себе режут вены когда нет никого дома, и лишь по стечению обстоятельст, потому что так значет сужденно их успевают откачать. если я буду себе вены резать, то точно не дома, а уеду на дачу, где никого не бывает, где полное спокойствие и тишина, и никто тебе не помешает

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Руки редко, но вот пальцы да, это теперь своеобразная привычка.

----------


## nikvik85

в классе 10 резал лезвием...прижигал хабарики о руки,эффект тот же!просто  делать нечего было..бывало по пьяни.....умереть не хотел конечно...сейчас 25,шрамы на 2 руках....внимания не обращаю....но память осталась о тех временах....

----------


## nikvik85

правда благодаря порезам в армию не взяли....это плюс,а то ,что права не получить-минус!
да и при устройстве на работу придираются к военному билету в отделе кадров....

и еще:после этого опыта боль сама по себе уже не страшна,ни кровь,ни порезы.....привыкаешь...

а почему это делают люди:это отвлекает,время убить можно,есть какое то занятие,цель...

----------


## EJSanYo

Пробовал - не понравилось. Так и не понял, чего в этом находят. Зато в Сети есть некий знакомый, который этим балуется. Самое забавное в том, что хоть руки и  режет иногда, а смерти боится как огня. Даже говорить на данную тему не может. Так что видимо не есть желание уйти. А что-то типа психологической привычки. Вроде как почему люди курят или ковыряют в носу например.

----------


## psex

1 января порезал себе руку (не вены) теперь вот сожалею.лето скоро,а у меня рука вся в полосках.до этого как-то сигаретой прижигал ногу,а еще швейные иголки загонял под кожу на пальцах.скажите, это излечимо?
зы. подскажите как все-таки можно убрать красноту со шрамов и как долго они останутся такого цвета?

----------


## Света

пару раз резала, потом надоело, решила вытягивать - надрезала кожу, осторожно булавкой вытянула их и срезала.
зашивали, долго расспрашивали...
один пень сейчас жива, здорова и полна оптимизма)
так что - это скорее желание заглушить боль душевную болью физической, а когда сама перестала с этой задачей справляться - подалась в БДСМ, нижней.
и, по правде сказать, действительно помогает.

----------


## Unity

Ещё одна душа в Теме на форуме... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Классно быть сАбой... Реализация себя... Классно доминировать порой... Всё как в «здравых отношениях» здравых людей.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Света

> Ещё одна душа в Теме на форуме...
> Классно быть сАбой... Реализация себя... Классно доминировать порой... Всё как в «здравых отношениях» здравых людей.


 
не соглашусь с возможностью доминирования)
и - я не саба, я - рабыня, это слегка разные названия)
прошу прощения, а В/вы откуда? не Мск ли случаем?)

----------


## Unity

Оу, *Света*, Вы представительница Редкого жанра, – обычно всё бывает с точностью до наоборот...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Время от времени любой Ваш партнёр, сколь бы изощрённой и яркой ни была его фантазия, воля и устремление к развлечениям, естественным образом «выгорает», Устаёт. Приходит время Сменить Роли, – хотя бы на время – хотя бы и без его ведома. Это привносит разнообразие, некий новый, тонкий, едва уловимый аромат в Игру... Бывший хищник вдруг сам неожиданно перевоплощается в жертву... Не навсегда, – но всего лишь на время... Это шок. Это адреналин. Это боль, прежде непознанная им. Это широкие зрачки, это испуганный взгляд, это море удовольствия в этот вечер... 
Это словно контрастный душ, это словно мерцание огней на рок-концерте... Это Меняет всё. На вечер, быть может, на ночь. И далее всё вновь возвращается на круги своя, – так, словно бы всё было всего лишь странным сном. И вновь Вы белые и пушистые, Партнёр вновь при своих правах...  :Wink: 
Главное, – в таком случае не сумеешь соскучиться – ведь «стандартная модель» приедается со временем. 
P.S. Нет, живу вдали от центров цивилизации...

----------


## Личность.

Бывало.. в отношениях проблемы. 
Раньше как то без этого обходилась.. а теперь нет...
Даже как то приятно в душе, когда сердцу больно. 
Шрамов не очень много, есть даже и такой:
 i ♥ u
Режу только руки.
почему?? физическая боль заглушает душевные раны.

----------


## mertvec

> почему?? физическая боль заглушает душевные раны.


 По той же причине. Когда только начал такое "обезболивающее" практиковать - помогало. Однако довольно быстро перестал резаться, ибо постельное бельё пачкается, хрен отстираешь потом. =)

----------


## Личность.

> Однако довольно быстро перестал резаться, ибо постельное бельё пачкается, хрен отстираешь потом. =)


 я с салфетками сижу =DD
но зато ничего стирать не надо и ничего не пачкается)

----------


## mertvec

> я с салфетками сижу =DD
> но зато ничего стирать не надо и ничего не пачкается)


 Я ночью всё равно ворочаюсь и ранки открываются. Вот так вот. =(

ЗЫ: А еще у меня на плече есть почти идеально круглый ожог. Мало того, что он получился злое**чим сам по себе (долго заживал и по началу не кровоточил, зато потом с его помощью часть простыни, обивки дивана и наволочки неплохо так зафакались кровищей с гноем), дак он еще и заживать не хочет. Среди полосок от порезов выглядит как флаг Японии.

----------


## fuсka rolla

давно не резал. Сейчас кажется, что это были демонстрации отчаяния окружающим. 
Если честно, то серьезных, осознанных попыток было всего две. Остальное- выеживался скорее всего. Или просто не хотел признавать, что резать вены- не попытка, а так.

----------


## Cynic

> От мазохизма.


 Именно. А иногда ещё кусают и забивают в них гвозди.

----------


## Selbstmord

Себя режут для того, чтобы заглушить душевную боль (кэп). Но лично я просто слушаю для этого музыку с суицидальной атмосферой, помогает вроде.

----------


## Личность.

А вообще всякое такое подобное, это просто проявление слабости.

----------


## Unity

Self-injury, – превосходный способ справиться с «…Перегрузкой» системы расшатанного своего ума – ибо когда разум утрачивает критичности, – раны и боль выступают своего рода «…Стаканом ледяной воды в лицо» – и механизм этот Безотказен... Порой необходима «…Разрядка», – пускай даже и производящаяся таким вот «…Чудовищным и, наверное, глупым» образом...

----------


## Einsamewolf

До разрезов пока не доходило. Иногда беру в руки нож или лезвие, провожу по коже, прижимаю острием к сонной артерии...

----------


## Unity

Очень часто режу руки, – буквально при любом конфликте, стрессе, очередном приступе упадческого настроения... Шрамов, – сотни – Буквально. Врач утверждал, – аутоагрессия, вымещение, компенсация ярости, гнева на самой себе... Что ж, пускай лучше так, нежели на иных... ^_^ 
Боль помогает успокоиться и впасть в своего рода медитативный транс, некое энное изменённое состояние сознания, когда Всё затихает Внутри, – а это именно то, что нужно, в случае каких-либо конфликтов...

----------


## Epitaph

Причиняют физическую боль в надежде убить хоть что-то в душе..

Это слышал в каком-то фильме, подумал, что у меня наверно как раз тот случай)

----------


## Крис

во во во, тоже самое, все руки в полоках от лезвий. режу когда в конец достанут все. только не вены, а это шрамирование называется. вот только именно сегодня я всерьёз подумал о венах, потому что простое крамсание рук - это только начало, да и не серьёзно уже.. суицидом я не собираюсь заниматься, но тем не менее хотел у вас спросить - если вены "неправильно" порезать, то их потом можно просто хорошо обработать и перевязать и всё будет норм? называйте это позерством или как хотите, но мне все эти резания реально помогают угомониться. ответьте пожалуйста на вопрос, мне это важно; спасибо.

----------


## Рик

вчера всё-таки попытался. бред. смог сделать только небольшую царапинку, и то переволновался, стало плохо, побежал на кровать; башку вниз опустил - норм. ой, когда я уже перестану этим заниматься...

----------


## Kent

Иногда хочется порезать... Мне кажется, таким образом человек подсознательно пытается переключиться с душевной боли на физическую.

----------


## Ferrow

Когда душевно плохо, да еще и скучно - лучше всего помогает переключить эти чувства такое поведение. Сама давно уже так не делаю, не хочу что бы родители лишний раз видели моё внутренне состояние, но периодически хочется так сделать или наглотаться таблекток в такие моменты. Считаю, что это помогает переключиться. Да, ты и сама говоришь, что физическая боль заглушает душевную. С тобой согласна.

----------


## Silesta

Ниразу не резала рук, до жути боюсь боли, хотя перенесла ее много по мере лечения. Но то было просто неизбежно - нужно. А самой себе сделать больно как-то не по мне

----------


## Чёрный

ночь с 31 на 1, куранты отбили, все напились в тч и я. Не знаю зачем, но пошел в комнату, включил депрессивную музыку и порезал себе руки, не хило так  :Big Grin:  Чисто по пьяни :/ Теперь жду, пока всё заживет и бегом лазером шрамы убирать =( Кстати, долго заживают?

----------


## Liquid_Sky

Я кромсала себе руки ножем для резки бумаги, в основном по тыльной стороне. Боли было ноль, хотя все резалось прям на ура - глубоко и кроваво. Остались шрамы, которые еще ничего выглядят - но видно, что они хэндмэйд, а не остались там после  операции или чего-то подобного. Теперь, когда я вижу на улице людей с похожими шрамами, меня накрывает чувством внутреннего родства, как будто эти люди - мои друзья - хотя, конечно, у всех разные проблемы, причины и пр.. Недавно в Бургер-кинге меня обслуживал парень с такими же руками и мне захотелось сказать ему - Чувак, у нас с тобой одинаковые шрамы,  давай дружить! ))) Но я промолчала.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Я кромсала себе руки ножем для резки бумаги, в основном по тыльной стороне. Боли было ноль, хотя все резалось прям на ура - глубоко и кроваво. Остались шрамы, которые еще ничего выглядят - но видно, что они хэндмэйд, а не остались там после  операции или чего-то подобного. Теперь, когда я вижу на улице людей с похожими шрамами, меня накрывает чувством внутреннего родства, как будто эти люди - мои друзья - хотя, конечно, у всех разные проблемы, причины и пр.. Недавно в Бургер-кинге меня обслуживал парень с такими же руками и мне захотелось сказать ему - Чувак, у нас с тобой одинаковые шрамы,  давай дружить! ))) Но я промолчала.


 Зря промолчала. Таким людям одиноко, как правило. Знаешь как бы он тебе обрадовался.

----------


## Unity

Я всегда терзал себя лишь исключительно с одной причиной: подавить физическим мученьем боль самой души... И знаете – это помогало – на время – на несколько часов иль дней – и позже осознание тщетности своего пребыванья на Земле накатывало с новой силой...

Но теперь всё закончилось. Я поняла – _в Ком, в Чём смысл моей странной жизни_ – и причин мучить себя боле не осталось – вовсе...

Надеюсь, и Вы _сможете понять_... 
Смысл – в Любви и попытка обрести сиё Сияние всем тем, что _покамест в мраке_ и уже практически полностью распрощались с верой в то, что в будущем для них может что-то измениться в жизни...
Главное - поверить в свои силы - поверить в себя и Довериться прочим душам - что не подведут!..

----------


## Liquid_Sky

> Зря промолчала. Таким людям одиноко, как правило. Знаешь как бы он тебе обрадовался.


 Может быть и зря, но еще не все потеряно)

П.С. Кстати хотела сказать, что ты очень внимательный модератор. Наверное, это место тебе очень дорого. Ты мне напоминаешь пастыря или доктора - в хорошем смысле)))

----------


## Dark92

потому что больше нет выхода... ты искал но не нашел... потому что все во тьме!

----------


## corpse in living mask

режусь (не вены) в труднодоступных для людских глаз местах (ноги, руки выше локтя). Бывают моменты сильного расстройства, когда невозможно остановить огромный поток  ужасных мыслей. Становится настолько тяжело, что  не знаю куда себя деть. Тогда достаю нож (Zepter) и режусь. не скажу что очень помогает, но голова немного "разгружается". Ведь физическу боль от пореза ножом гораздо легче перетерпеть, да и это  нельзя назвать болью..

----------


## Dark92

> режусь (не вены) в труднодоступных для людских глаз местах (ноги, руки выше локтя). Бывают моменты сильного расстройства, когда невозможно остановить огромный поток  ужасных мыслей. Становится настолько тяжело, что  не знаю куда себя деть. Тогда достаю нож (Zepter) и режусь. не скажу что очень помогает, но голова немного "разгружается". Ведь физическу боль от пореза ножом гораздо легче перетерпеть, да и это  нельзя назвать болью..


 
а что прикольный вариант надо попробовать

----------


## zmejka

а я последнее время делаю себе самодельную электрошоковую терапию )))  один конец провода в удлинитель - второй разделяю на  2, пару см. снимаю проводку, касаюсь пальцами (тыльной стороной, чтоб не схватило!!!)  это в периоды, когда совсем не можешь заставить себя что то делать... а у меня такое состояние практически все время... 2-4раза прикоснуться(больше я не смогла, оно с каждым разом больнее бьется)- помогает начать что то делать))) и вообше - хорошо себя чувствуешь. какое то время )))

----------


## corpse in living mask

ну разницы нету как ты будешь себе причинять физ. боль. Зависит все от фантазии), я ей особо не наделен, поэтому юзаю простой метод, да и люблю я наблюдать как кровушка выходит наружу, могу и слизать

----------


## Cloud

Когда заживает чешется жутко ведь))

----------


## Dark92

> Когда заживает чешется жутко ведь))


 мне  просто для раслабления хватает мотоцикла... розогнатся до 180 на трасе и все уже  не так мрачно

----------


## Justitiam

> может бывало у вас такое.. под определенное настроение (депрессивное чаще всего), музыку..начинаете резать руки.. практически в фарш... да хоть по венам.. но не для того чтобы умереть....
>  я знаю же что не одна такая.. 
> из-за чего вы так делаете? зачем?
> лично я просто для того, чтобы душевную боль перебить физической, становится на мгновение легче, но потом все равно все ухудшается..
> шрамы.. остаются.. а руки резать не перестаю...


 Я поприколу шкуру на днях попяни поцарапал.

Совсем несильно. Но чесалось потом и пухли царапины.

----------


## kim

Просто когда внутри всё рвётся на части,эта невыносимая боль внутри тебя,и когда причиняешь себе боль реза руки лезвием,ощущение что немного боли внутри уходит от тебя.

----------


## аутоагрессия

ДА,руки чешутся ужасно!И такое желание содрать рубец!Режусь ножиком-раскладушкой(всегда со мной если что) так,как и большенство,через душевную боль.Руки,ноги,тело в районе грудной клетки.Но не сильно,надеюсь шрамов не будет.Ещё колюсь иголкой,царапаю кожу ключом,иногда вгоняю в себя шип розы.Очень сложно устоять,так как в глубоком деприсняке,но стараюсь не срываться на близких,боюсь,что увидят.Постоянно думаю про смерть,зачем я живу на свете.Вот ударило в голову 6 дней назад.Боюсь,что дойдёт до резания вен  :Frown:  Какие есть способа ещё отвлечься от суицида?

----------


## corpse in living mask

особо дельного совета не дам, скажу как  я делаю. 1) Пью ( кратковременное спасение) 2) Пытаюсь, стараюсь найти хоть какое нибудь занятие, увлечение, хотя бы на вечер.. Второй вариант не всегда выходит,  и пью хоть и частенько, но не каждый день. Так что выходит я и сам особо не знаю как отвлечься скажем так от плохих мыслей

----------


## Amonimus

> душевную боль перебить физической


 Поверь, без микстурок или укола, будет и то и другое.
Если бы я когда нибудь воткнул нож в запястье, мне бы до конца дней было бы "хорошо" ли ж бы никогда не видеть ножей ( а жаль..

----------


## sapienti_sat

Режу скальпелем руки и что придется. Доказываю себе, что живу и могу умереть. Пытаюсь отделаться от ощущения сна. Иногда ненадолго помогает.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Режу скальпелем руки и что придется. Доказываю себе, что живу и могу умереть. Пытаюсь отделаться от ощущения сна. Иногда ненадолго помогает.


 А знаешь,что мне помогло забыть про резание?Не знаю,на сколько хватит,но помогает неплохо.Я начала резать по дереву.Просто иду в лес,сажусь поудобнее и начинаю резать дерево,пишу на нём весь негатив,что у меня у душе на палочке иглой(можно и ножиком,но иглой просто дольше)Я могу так просидеть 3 часа.Да,с кровью конечно не сравнить,но..надо просто комуто пообещать,что ты больше не будешь резаться.Мне очень дорогой человек сказал,чтобы я не делала и я сразу же положила лезвие.Потом приняла ванну и просто забыла обо всём,убрала всё острое,соблазн вены порезать был.Пролежала часик и сказала себе "всё!" 1 день уже не режусь,рекорд)))

----------


## Kent

> А знаешь,что мне помогло забыть про резание?Не знаю,на сколько хватит,но помогает неплохо.Я начала резать по дереву.Просто иду в лес,сажусь поудобнее и начинаю резать дерево,пишу на нём весь негатив,что у меня у душе на палочке иглой(можно и ножиком,но иглой просто дольше)Я могу так просидеть 3 часа.Да,с кровью конечно не сравнить,но..надо просто комуто пообещать,что ты больше не будешь резаться.Мне очень дорогой человек сказал,чтобы я не делала и я сразу же положила лезвие.Потом приняла ванну и просто забыла обо всём,убрала всё острое,соблазн вены порезать был.Пролежала часик и сказала себе "всё!" 1 день уже не режусь,рекорд)))


 А пирсинг и тату и вас есть?

----------


## аутоагрессия

> А пирсинг и тату и вас есть?


 нет

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

> Просто когда внутри всё рвётся на части,эта невыносимая боль внутри тебя,и когда причиняешь себе боль реза руки лезвием,ощущение что немного боли внутри уходит от тебя.


 Ну очень верно сказано.Я тоже стараюсь таким образом забыть о боли, которая просто пожирает, поглащает меня..Правда режу очень глубоко..Шрамы потом слишком видные.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Ну очень верно сказано.Я тоже стараюсь таким образом забыть о боли, которая просто пожирает, поглащает меня..Правда режу очень глубоко..Шрамы потом слишком видные.


 а где ты именно режешь руку?Сейчас лето,как ты справляешься?

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

Где предплечье, на сгибе руки, где вены.Но нечасто.Лето? Ну и что..я уже писала как справляюсь.Да и в последнее время мне как то все равно.Ну видят и видят.Мало ли чего у меня там на руке Меньше всего интересует мнение окружающих меня людей.Да и смотрят они в глаза, а не на руки..

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Где предплечье, на сгибе руки, где вены.Но нечасто.Лето? Ну и что..я уже писала как справляюсь.Да и в последнее время мне как то все равно.Ну видят и видят.Мало ли чего у меня там на руке Меньше всего интересует мнение окружающих меня людей.Да и смотрят они в глаза, а не на руки..


 И какая у тебя душевная боль?Воспоминания?Или неразделимая любовь или люби-твари,тебя не понимают?
Р.С. Все люди-уроды)

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

Ты правда  думаешь, что люди такие?Я не думаю так, люди то  не причем.Дело во мне..в смерти которая  преследует и отнимает дорогое, причем слишком уж часто..Любовь не причем тоже, неспособна я любить кого-то по настоящему.Депрессия,бесконечные ссоры с окружающими, с родителями.. безразличие ко всему, ну и воспоминания тоже, чувство вины перед человеком который меня любил, а я отвергла..СУ в результате.Да много чего.Может и страх перед жизнью,дар предвидения есть, что дальше будет только хуже..Знаю все наперед.И не хочу этого видеть..

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

Сложно это все объяснить и долго.Но не от хорошей жизни уж поверь..А ты? что тебя заставляет наносить себе раны? Как ты относишься к жизни?

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

а людей я ненавидеть стала, не потому что они уроды или еще кто.Есть же и хорошие вполне..Просто чем равнодушней становлюсь к происходящему вокруг меня, тем больше раздражают посторонние, те кто пытаются посоветовать, наорать,растормошить как то меня..Ну не нужно мне все этого..Покоя хочу только.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Сложно это все объяснить и долго.Но не от хорошей жизни уж поверь..А ты? что тебя заставляет наносить себе раны? Как ты относишься к жизни?


 Да я отлично к людям отношусь,просто это было предположение.Да чуть не совершила суицид.Остановил тот,изза кого хотела это сделать.Это не совсем безответная любовь.Просто я хочу помочь всем людям,которые меня окружают,но не всегда получается."есть люди которым мне очень хочется помочь, а я не могу ни чего сделать" Не хочу гнев выплёскивать на людей,вот на себя и направляю

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Как ты относишься к жизни?


 да живу,хотя мир жесток,но на лице фальшивая улыбка.Мне чисто интересно,что дальше будет,до чего жизнь меня доведёт.Собьет ли меня машина,полюбит меня кто-то,ьбудет ли семья,скольким людям я смогу помочь.Я записываю все свои мысли в дневник,попробуй,со времинем они меняются и я делаю выводы.

----------


## roman77777

случайно наткнулся на ваш сайт прочитал тему и вернулся в свое детство.вспомнил всю боль и обиды и дикое одиночество и досих пор помню первый нож ,первый порез и дикую боль в душе.помню себя 12 летним пацаном несправедливо порицаемый с подачи преподователя классом ,за бегающим в туалет и режущим руку.бью наотмаш сильно вся рука в крови а я  резал и резал ,стало на время легче.потом больше и больше проблемы -порезы какойто блядь замкнутый круг,на руке нет живого места  а в душе шрамы еще больше и пустота с одиночеством.а в детстве как? на мир смотриш глазами по пятаку и думаешь все вокруг прекрасно да вот хуй тебе  появляются друзья подлецы,учетеля блять дебилы постаяно заявляющие место тебе в спец школе .родителям ты вроде и нужен  но только с пятерками и желательно в удобное для них время и тут ты понимаеш не такой он уж и охуенный этот мир ,а тебе блядь хуева сука хоть волосы на жопе рви.и ты рвешь кто бритвой кто ножем да посильней и не кого ты не шантажируешь тебе просто легче ,а в душе хочешь что бы кто то сказал малыш остановись,мы тебя любим ,ты не один, но не одна сука не подойдет. ты ведь по сути такой маленький а мир такой большой и ты один один блядь и так сука от этого осознания хуево.и еще эти блядь : режь поперек навернека.да идите вы на хуй долбаебы если у вас  по жизни все ровно потому что как правило вы черти без чуства собственного достоинства а у нас оно есть и когда его задевают нам больно. а сейчас я вырос и лет мне уже нормально и в жизне тоже
 и вас ребята и девчата прошу не калечте себя зубы сожмите перетерпите потому что все пройдет и душа заживет и в жизни все будет отлично . и самое главное знайте вы не одни .от всей души прошу дети остановитесь беригите себя.     всех вам благ

----------


## wiki

> дети


 , а тут не только дети сидят,но и взрослые попадаются.

----------


## wiki

И самое главное зачем мстить кому-то??? За чужого человека?????????????
 Вот за меня точно мстить ни кто и ни когда не будет(

----------


## аутоагрессия

> И самое главное зачем мстить кому-то??? За чужого человека?????????????
>  Вот за меня точно мстить ни кто и ни когда не будет(


 Не зарикайся,сейчас кто-то это прочитает и пойдёт морду бить.Всё же сайт не простой...

----------


## wiki

Кому морду-то бить?????? Есть конечно кое-кто кому её надо набить,что бы вёл себя нормально,но кого кроме меня это может колебать. Даже тех кто меня знает лично это не волнует(

----------


## wiki

Есть кое-кто,но вот насилия ему я точно не хочу так же как и пыток. Я просто пытаюсь понять,зачем мстить за чужого человека? Всем же обычно на всех наплевать.

----------


## wiki

И он ни у меня тут, а далеко от меня,скорее где-то там))))

----------


## аутоагрессия

> И он ни у меня тут, а далеко от меня,скорее где-то там))))


 Некоторые люди просто хотят помочь кому-то,они хотят подарить тепло,но некому,по этому попадаются "левые",которым они помагают.Есть такие люди,но их мало как и асексуалов и людей,которые приносят только вред.

----------


## wiki

> Некоторые люди просто хотят помочь кому-то,они хотят подарить тепло,но некому,по этому попадаются "левые",которым они помагают.Есть такие люди,но их мало как и асексуалов и людей,которые приносят только вред.


 О вот я приношу только вред окружающим,даже одним своим присутствием. От меня у всех портится настроение(

----------


## wiki

Это так кажется. Вон кое-каким своим интернет-знакомым вечно его порчу, когда начинаю ныть,о том,что пора уже на тот свет.Одного пугаю, а второй слушает и советует идти к психиатору. В итоге понимаю,что людей я уже достала. В скайп даже перестала ходить,что бы там кое-каких знакомых,опять с этого форума не доставать.

А ещё порчу излюбленной темой про мистику.

----------


## wiki

Ну-у-у-у,не знаю,не знаю. Может кто-то найдётся кто Вас полюбит,х.з.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Это так кажется. Вон кое-каким своим интернет-знакомым вечно его порчу, когда начинаю ныть,о том,что пора уже на тот свет.Одного пугаю, а второй слушает и советует идти к психиатору. В итоге понимаю,что людей я уже достала. В скайп даже перестала ходить,что бы там кое-каких знакомых,опять с этого форума не доставать.
> 
> А ещё порчу излюбленной темой про мистику.


 А я люблю нытиков послушать.А про мистику никогда не говорила.Вот по этому долбай новоприбывших форумчан))))

----------


## аутоагрессия

может лучше создайте тему?А то мы не в тему говорим,там про резание рук)))

----------


## wiki

А-а,так у нас любовь на троих будет)))

флудим

----------


## Darya

аналогично. порой разъедает болью. невыносимо... лично мне помогает это приглушить душевную боль. таким образом переключаешься на физическую. еще это приятно. только в процессе.

----------


## Black Angel

> Но потом шрамы могут остаться, да и видны будут порезы. Стремно это.


 Стремно, это если тебя так сильно мнение других волнует

----------


## Black Angel

> А не должно быть стремно? Вот просто пофиг на мнение других, я не пробиваем как танк. Все равно мнение окружающих влияет на человека. Может повлиять. Зависит от многих факторов, вплоть до настроения.
> Зачем тогда покупать шмотки модные? Зачем мыться? Все равно мнение других не волнует.
> 
> Утрированно, но думаю суть понятна.


 А не должно быть. Жить с оглядкой на то, что о тебе подумают другие люди по меньшей мере глупо. Кому то не понравятся твои шрамы, кому то твоя рожа, кому то еще что то, и всем сразу не угодишь, для всех сразу хорошеньким не будешь. Встречались мне люди, которые хотели сразу быть для всех хорошенькими, кроме чувства омерзения, никаких других чувств они не вызывали. У тебя есть только одна жизнь, и жить надо так, чтобы комфортно было тебе, а не каким то левым людям, которые могут о тебе что то не то подумать

----------


## Кыса

Шрамы остаются. Мало того, что не эстетично, так еще и глядя на них порою заново переживаешь все те эмоции, при которых они были оставлены. Вот это гадко. 
Хотя способ, реально помогающий переключиться с внутренних переживаний, сбросить эмоциональный груз, тараканов в голове разогнать, опять же.
Сейчас стараюсь не делать так больше, хотя в мои 25 меня так не клинит уже, как клинило в 16, все стало по другому. Но иногда очень хочется.

----------


## nain

А у меня другой загон, мне нравится пальцы ломать на ногах, раз для интереса даже разрубил большой палец на правой ноге пополам вдоль, он стал похож на  язык змеи, хирург в травмпункте был в а...уе когда мои ноги увидел

----------


## Кыса

Шестая струна порвалась на гитаре. 
Ломай медиаторы, в пальцы гвозди вбивай 
Процесс вырожденья под бой барабанов, 
И восемь километров по дороге...

nain, жестко. ходить то потом нормально?

----------


## Unity

> Вот тоже интересно как потом ходить,ведь больно же должно быть или болевой порог понижен???


 Да, на месте порезов... более не остаётся нервов... тонких оных окончаний... Резать шрамы - практически не больно...

----------


## Heroine

Как раз сегодня утром порезал себе обе руки. Не знаю зачем.

----------


## zmejka

Heroine, наверное душевную боль глушил, нет?

----------


## Heroine

Да, скорее всего это так.

----------


## zmejka

Heroine, может, создашь тему в соответственном разделе и расскажешь об этом?

----------


## zmejka

http://www.suicide-forum.com/forumdi...E1%EB%E5%EC%E0  вот в этом.

----------


## Heroine

Не вижу в этом  абсолютно никакого смысла  :Smile:

----------


## zmejka

Heroine, ну как хочешь ) 
ПС. а в порезанных руках есть смысл?

----------


## Heroine

Смотрю на них и думаю над твоим вопросом) Не знаю..

----------


## zmejka

Heroine, а я знаю ) смысл в успокоительном эффекте. 
Если расскажешь здесь свою проблему, будет тот же эффект примерно. Только без шрамов )

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Heroine, а я знаю ) смысл в успокоительном эффекте. 
> Если расскажешь здесь свою проблему, будет тот же эффект примерно. Только без шрамов )


 да ну,мне как-то не помогло.

----------


## Агата

> смысл в успокоительном эффекте. 
> Если расскажешь здесь свою проблему, будет тот же эффект примерно. Только без шрамов )


 да .!. там! то есть эффект будет совсем не тот же, к сожалению. Но на счёт именно успокоительного эффекта согласна. И лучше не резать, конечно, вообще =) Но не у всех есть такая возможность... Да, именно возможность.



> а в порезанных руках есть смысл?


 да: ты помнишь. 
Человеческая память очень коротка, но забывать о своём прошлом, о своих косяках, о своём опыте - никак нельзя. Кто старое помянет, тому глаз вон, кто старое забудет - тому оба глаза.
Мне предлагают удалить шрамы (у меня они прилично заметны. и там прилично денег надо, чтобы их скрыть), но я не хочу. Точнее так: я бы очень хотела, чтобы окружающие не могли их видеть, а я могла. Поэтому я ношу короткий рукав только изредка  :Smile:  
Я придерживаюсь мнения, что остаётся только то, что нужно. Недавно меня один человек допрашивал подробно на счёт моих шрамов. Так я вспомнила, что оказывается, когда-то у меня на руке было вырезано "мразь". Это я про себя. Но этой надписи почти не видно, точнее там остались только кусочки от некоторых букв. А её не осталось потому, что не мразь я вовсе =) Хотя мне не стоит забывать, что когда-то я относилась к себе именно так.

----------


## стиг тефтинг

я резал и прижигал ноги. хотелось по разным причинам испытать боль, и при этом нанести минимальный ущерб здоровью.
представил, как мужики на работе из за чувства безысходности, несчастной любви или конфликта с начальником пихают руки в токарный станок, чтобы заглушить душевную боль и почувствовать себя живым)

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Успокаивает, но прежде всего дает выпускает энергию и дает отступление суицидальным мыслям.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Успокаивает, но прежде всего дает выпускает энергию и дает отступление суицидальным мыслям.


  а меня наоборот резание натолкнуло на суицидальные мысли

----------


## Агата

> а меня наоборот резание натолкнуло на суицидальные мысли


 ветер подул, потому что деревья закачались?  :Smile:

----------


## аутоагрессия

> ветер подул, потому что деревья закачались?


 я как раз и начала с того,что просто увлекалась резанием без причины,потом в поиске вбила почему люди режут руки,дальше попала на этот форум,ну а дальше уже пошли мысли о су.И что мне плохо на этой земле и всё такое.

----------


## Rum

Несколько лет тому назад занималась этим. Не для того, чтобы успокоится или привести себя в нормальное состояние, а по другой, личной причине. Сейчас не вижу в этом смысла. Это меня больше не отрезвляет, удовольствия никакого не доставляет. Как знать, может, я просто из этого выросла. Пережила такой период в жизни. О шрамах как-то не особенно жалею - они практически уже не видны, только на плече большой, но с ним зато много воспоминаний связано - и я сама не хочу, чтобы он исчез.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

У меня такая глубина шрамов, что их видно четко даже после двух лет, гм...

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> Ты же мужик нафиг царапал?


 Снижает интенсивность мыслей о суициде. 



> Не мужское это дело не мужское.


 Мне безразлично как-то.

----------


## аутоагрессия

А у меня сейчас сильнейшее желание порезать кожу лезвием или ножом.По этому сегодня сделаю это после пол года перерыва в теплой ванне.Но только один разрез,ну я на это очень надеюсь.

----------


## Rum

> А у меня сейчас сильнейшее желание порезать кожу лезвием или ножом.По этому сегодня сделаю это после пол года перерыва в теплой ванне.Но только один разрез,ну я на это очень надеюсь.


 глубоко обычно режете?

----------


## zmejka

аутоагрессия, а почему в воде? Чтобы кровь лучше лилась? Если цель - испытать боль - так разве без воды не больнее резать?

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Да, по-моему со временем боль вообще минимальной становится, но любоваться на кровоподтеки ( Я мог бы очень глубоко резать, тем более дальше верхнего слоя кожи вообще боль не чувствуешь) это мило. Правда, не разу в ванной не пробовал.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> глубоко обычно режете?


  это зависит от того на сколько долго я это делаю,сколько разрезов

----------


## Troumn

> Да, по-моему со временем боль вообще минимальной становится


 Да, тоже такое приметил.

----------


## Лазарус

режу себя ножом ради удовольствия.
исключительно в ахуенном настроении.
наверное это связано с тем, что боли не чувствую.

----------


## artdat

Всем привет. Меня зовут Артур и я режу руки. *аплодисменты*
было весьма интересно почитать столько похожих на моё мнений.
Я знал, что не один такой, но что ощущения и причины настолько похожи не ожидал.

----------


## Special_Kai

у меня вообще мания какая-то на тему крови...раньше постоянно чуть что резал руки чем угодно,протыкал булавками,иглами..эта боль была приятна и ощущение потери крови тоже...сейчас столько шрамов на руках..со временем они только заметнее стали,мне то пофиг,а вот на работах люди замечают и это не гуд...стараюсь не резать

----------


## кса

Резала руку давно давно много и сильно. Когда мне было лет 16-17. Сейчас мне 35. Скажу я вам, что из-за любви хотела что то всем доказать особенно предкам. 
Итог: кровищи море, предкам пох, они пьяные, чувствую,  что теряю сознание, ночь была, И Вдруг так захотелось ЖИТЬ. Побрела к соседям, всех поставила на уши, вызвали скорую. Слава богу не забрали, на скорой приехал знакомый парень. Если бы забрали, то в дурку, клеймо на всю жизнь. 
Шрамы давно зажили, но остались во всей красе, вся левая рука 10 шрамов. Щастье еще то. Заживали долго, упорно гноились.
Проблемы: о которых не думаешь, когда режешь. Люди относятся с опаской и предубеждением. Вопрсы задают, почему зачем. Всю жизнь и до сих пор. 
Сдавала на права, психиатр достал, созвали комиссию и допрашивали, всю душу вытрясли. Удивлялись почему не на учете у них.
Выучилась на юриста, работать в ментовке не смогла, комиссия не пропустила. Тогда было жестко. 
Сколько раз я в совей жизни сожалела о том, что сделала, вот сейчас даже толком не помню, что послужило толчком. ВЫВОД. ВСЕ БУДЕТЕ ПОТОМ СОЖАЛЕТЬ И НЕ РАЗ. Не делайте этого с собой.

----------


## Клесч

Лично мне с жирными уродливыми рубцами на руках ходить не очень комфортно, столько лишних недоразумений.
Не уверен, что понимаю тех, кто ради облегчения душевной боли усложняет себе жизнь ещё и чужими косыми взглядами. Зачем именно боль от порезов, если можно, например, просто задержать дыхание, нагрузить себя физическими упражнениями?

----------

